# pacman frog not eating



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi folks,

Blinkin, my pacman frog isn't eating anything I put infront of him!

His enclosure is as follows:

Exo terra 45*45*30
83% humidity
Warm end 24
Cool end 20
Where he is currently sat is 22

All temp in centigrade.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, still not eating anything i offer. Just sitting there with his eyes closed all day.. so very worried! Please help me someone


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

seems a bit cool to me - try upping the warm end temps to 28deg. not sure what you are feeding - mine goes nuts for dubia roached offered off tongs or wax worms


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

His main feeders are locusts. He went nuts for them at first. He seems to not like roaches so much.

I physically cannot up his temps, the heat mat is working at 100% and the viv is ontop of my BD vivs hot end. The most I have seen the temps register at is 25.9c 

There is a cover of polystyrene over the heat mat to maintain the heat levels too.

I have put him in the tub I bought him in with some locusts. See if that helps.. but after an hour in there he still hasn't eaten one.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

you have covered the heatmat with polystyrene? that will block heat not help it - unless I am reading you wrong

I assume the heatmat is connected to a thermostat?

what size and wattage is the heat mat


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

The outside of the heat mat is covered to help insulate. This was advised to me after temps wouldn't go over 20 odd degrees. The heat mat is stuck to the side of the viv, not underneath

The mat is 28w and is 28*53cm connected to a habistat stat which is set at 28c and the light is always on to show that its heating.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

How long since he has eaten? Sometimes they just go off their food and don't eat mine hasn't eaten for 3 days but I'm not worried because its just what they do sometimes


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

The last time I saw him eat was about 8 days ago. There are some locusts missing in his viv tho..


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine hadn't eaten for 6 months, because it's cooler they go into a type of hibernation :2thumb: Sometimes they completely estivate which is where they bury themselves and allow a few layers of shed skin to build up to preserve water. Upping the temperatures would help, it might be worth getting a different heat mat because they 'should' get up to at least 30 degrees.

They should bring themselves out of it once the temps are higher, I tried to snap mine out of it with a warm bath and putting back in a warm tank, but he wasn't having any of it...but with the recent warm weather he's decided it's spring and come out for some food!

How old is he? If he's still a baby I would keep trying to get him to eat (I find gently rubbing the side of their mouth with the prey usually makes them take a snap at it) if he's an adult then he will be ok without food for quite a while as long as they aren't losing weight :2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Ratamahata said:


> The outside of the heat mat is covered to help insulate. This was advised to me after temps wouldn't go over 20 odd degrees. The heat mat is stuck to the side of the viv, not underneath
> 
> The mat is 28w and is 28*53cm connected to a habistat stat which is set at 28c and the light is always on to show that its heating.


 
ah heatmats really dont heat the air. try turning the temperature guage up on the stat - they arent accurate at all. Is tank made of glass? if so they lose heat very quickly you could try insulating the sides and back with polystyrene - it may help a bit.


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

It's an exo terra 45*45*30 the lid has gauze over it, which i have covered with laminate magazines.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I would really consider covering the sides - they really dont keep heat - in fact I would move the frog into a rub and or other plastic container.


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

I dislike keeping reptiles in rubs. Could i just line out the viv exterior with polystyrene or kingspan perhaps?

And also, what brand heat mat is the safest?


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

In answer to an earlier question, I don't have a clue how old he is. He is an adult though, as his size and weight haven't increased drasticly since I have had him.

Also I had a thought last night after work... In my research about pacman frogs, I read that they don't like larger enclosures. Could he just be uncomfortable in his 45*45*30? Perhaps need a smaller enclosure?


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

No that should be fine I have mine in a 45cm cube with live plants for cover and then aquarium backing on the glass so he feels secure


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

I could cover one more side of his viv, its got plastic plants trying to cover it, tho not very well..


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

Mine breathes really heavy and looks distressed when I stick my hand in to put the food in I now feed them at night in the dark and slowly open the glass and drop a locust near his mouth and it usually does the job


----------

